# Agouti and Cinnamon Tan



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Bubs from a recent litter that dropped 1-9-16. The tan is poor but if anyone could use Cinnamon please let me know as they are available. I believe there are does and bucks. Also we finally have a website/blog if you want to check that out. It's good to be posting again!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I've an interest in agouti tans. They're one of the varieties I keep.


----------



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

I'll look out for your posts then, it's still a line in progress!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh goodness they're amazing!


----------



## 5CM (May 28, 2012)

Thank you! This picture of the Cinns was too cute not to share. Two does and a buck, almost all peepers are open.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Seriously, I can't even handle how lovely they look. Agouti and Cinnamon are my two favourite colours, and you just cannot get them proper in Denmark.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What cuties! I see you're in PA. If you're looking for darker-bellied cinnamon tans, I have a small group I'd be looking to rehome at the Baltimore show next weekend. The tops on your agoutis in particular look like they'll be just lovely!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Count me in with the agouti/cinnamon fans! Lovely babies, these.


----------

